# luck of the draw



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

Just thought i would share my latest string of luck. found a free 55 gal. with stand and various supplies at a garage sell the light needs replaced and needed a good cleaning and found a 10 gal with everything and a stand where u can put 1 on top and one on the bottom. for 10 bucks on the same street. 

now all i need is to fall into another complete ten gal and my breeding tanks will be up and running.

sometimes i cant belive what people will give away


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Like I hear all the time. One mans junk is anothers treasure.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

whoa, nice find!


----------

